# Hedgie on barbie camping packaging!



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I noticed this a few months back, but snagged a photo today to share/vent.

I am so not impressed that there is a photo of a hedgie dreaming of carrots on a barbie camping playset... really? It's super cute! BUT I hope kids don't get any ideas.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's rather bizarre and doesn't even fit in with the rest of the picture. Looks like an afterthought and not a very well thought out one.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

It made me giggle the first time I saw it, as the hedgehog is a little cardboard cutout positioned so that it looks like it's sitting on the chair... it's like they wanted to put some "wild" animal in.....


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

But hedgehogs don't live in the forest! :lol: It doesn't look right on the pakaging. Everything is all colorful except for the hedgehogs. It kinda looks like a prank.


----------

